# The perfect setup!



## Rob Fisher (27/7/18)

*The perfect setup!*

Every now and again in the vaping world along comes a real winner… some that come to mind… The Nautilus Mini, The REO, The Skyline, The Skyfall, The Billet Box, The Odis Flow, CLZ X, The DNA75C, The Exocet and there are more but those are the ones that come to mind off the top of my head.

And this is all subjective to the way I vape of course, and others will have others they consider as winners. These are for my style which is a restricted direct lung with a fruity menthol!

Which brings me to my current what I consider to be the perfect set up.

*SolarStorm from Epsilon Mods* – The mod is obviously not as important in the whole scheme of things and this is down to personal preference but the chipset, in this case, is important and that’s the DNA75C Chipset. The size and quality of this mod is off the charts and not only does it look beautiful it always comes with a story from the Modder (Nicholas Foo in Malaysia). He names each mod and tells a story about it along with the specially chosen gemstone he uses for the fire button. But at the high cost, it isn’t for everyone and any decent DNA75C would suffice for the mod.




*The Dvarw DL* from KHW Mods in Hungary – While the RTA is not perfect, and the post system is a little old school the rest of the tank is as close to perfect as it can be. For me the flavour is everything and the Dvarw is right up there with the best. The Skyline may pip it slightly on flavour but the other features of the Dvarw make it my tank of choice by a long shot. The large juice capacity and the ease of doing a refill on the fly make it just marvellous. I also love the flat top so that it can handle any of my favourite custom drip tips. One issue is it’s 24mm so doesn’t fit all mods but for me, the positives of the RTA make it a real winner and for the last two months pretty much the only atty that I have used!




*Titanium Fibre Cotton* – We are spoilt for choice of decent kinds of cotton these days and Cotton Bacon V2 and Royals Wicks are great but for me, TFC is the clear winner for a few reasons. Firstly, the perfect flavour and the lack of cotton taste right from the very first toot! Added to that it comes in a tin and not a zip-lock type bag that is normally buggered before you finish the bag. Keeping the cotton fresh is critical and the tin works like gangbusters. And the cherry on the top for me is the ease of use… easy to pull off a section and then divide by two for two wicks… for a 2.5mm coil I just remove a little of the wick and boom!



*The Ni80 Alien Coil* either from The Coil Company or from Smiley – You won’t believe what a difference a decent coil made from high-quality Ni80 makes. This was one of the biggest WOW moments in my vaping life when I tried my first high-quality coil sent to me by Riaan from The Coil Company. I had tried many exotic coils before and still felt that Kidney Puncher round Ni80 was best. They seem expensive but these coils last really well with some attention and keeping clean.




*Red Pill from Vapour Mountain* – By now the entire planet knows that it’s pretty much the only juice I vape. Funny story… I did try Red Pill (well it was called XXX originally) when it first surfaced when Benji from Vapour Mountain won first prize for a new juice at the first VapeCon and I didn’t take to it… it would take a few months till Benji and I were chatting, and he asked if I had tried XXX again… so I forced myself to vape a tank or two of it… the rest is history. I have a few mates that did exactly the same thing… didn’t take to it right away but after a tank or two were sold… and there are more than a few people who vape Red Pill almost exclusively.



*Siam Mods Drip Tips* – Jacques aka Hands started me off on the road of custom drip tips and sadly he no longer does them but happily I found a drip tip maker in the UK (well he used to be based in Thailand but has moved to the UK now) that makes what I consider to be ideal tips. My preference is resin tips and particularly the Towers shape.



All the above goes into making a vape setup for me nothing short of PERFECT! I have never been as happy with a set up since the days 4 years ago when I was using a REO with an MTL Cyclone RDA and a really strong menthol vape from Vapour Mountain called Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

This is amazing @Rob Fisher 

What I like is how each thing is working together as a total unit.
Mod, Tank, coil, wick, tip and juice!

It's just great when one can find a winning setup!
This one of yours is also very beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (27/7/18)

Hmmm I think I need a Cyclone in my life again ..... 

I had an up and down experience with the Dvarw , but true as bob (Rob) , one I was introduced to Red Pill it really shined. 
Not an ADV for me but still a great vape .... 

Thanks for sharing uncle ..... you are some of the very few that has reached Vape Nirvana ....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (27/7/18)

Very true Rob, there is definitely that one setup that is just “WoW” and rocks your vaping world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/7/18)

This is my perfect setup of all 3 mods I currently own

Asvape Gabriel 80w




And the Pirate King RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This is my perfect setup of all 3 mods I currently own
> 
> Asvape Gabriel 80w
> 
> ...



Nice setup. 
What's the toilet paper on the top for? Does the RDA leak?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yagya (27/7/18)

These setups are are perfect as it can get for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/18)

Yagya said:


> These setups are are perfect as it can get for me.
> View attachment 140064



I always love to see clean and shiny gear like this! Clean and shiny helps the flavour too!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (27/7/18)

Its like when you come from the car wash and seems like the car drives smoother..lol
same with the vape gear..could be all in the mind but works for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> What's the toilet paper on the top for?


You said it, not me... Sies, man.

It's a coffee filter cut-out as this rda tends to condense and I want to protect my mod top from leaks too as well and from atty scratches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/7/18)

Oh I didn't realise I have another perfect setup...

I introduce you to the iStick Pico and Armour RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------

